# free mac app to play/convert .mxf files?



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

Looking for a free mac app to play and/or convert .mxf video files. Thought VLC can, but I've tried using VLC and and no audio/video shows when I open the file.

This is my first time working with this file type and I don't have FCP to use. 

thanks


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

This might be worth a try for playing them - Download MXF4mac Player for Mac - QuickTime movie and MXF player. MacUpdate.com


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

thanks, but unfortunately once I downloaded the player, it will not play unless the MXF import QT plug-in is installed and it costs 499 EUR


----------



## Abby (Aug 19, 2010)

Then I think there are not such a free app, you may try to search some media-converter in the Mac App Store~


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Where are the MXF files from? (eg. P2, XDCam, etc.) If it's XDCam grab XDCam transfer form Sony Canada.

Depending on the actual codecs in use it may be possible to do a rewrap (e.g. Example instructions on Duncan Davidson's blog - use .mov instead of .m4v: Rewrapping AVCHD with FFmpeg - Duncan Davidson ) otherwise you're going to want to look at software to import/convert the footage such as Final Cut Pro, Avid Media Composer, MXF4Mac, etc.

You can use a program such as [MediaInfo](Download MediaInfo for Mac - Supplies technical and tag information about a video or audio file. MacUpdate.com) or [VideoSpec](Download VideoSpec for Mac - Displays video file info in detail. MacUpdate.com) to determine what codecs it recorded in (eg. DVCPRO HD, AVC Intra, AVCHD, etc.)

If VLC can't play it, the original footage is most likely one of the "newer" high end codecs (eg. AVC Intra).


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

i have been suffering from the same problem the last few days. it seems there is a command line version of ffmpeg that will do it, but that is a bit too much for me. i just have a half hour of footage i want to use, so i am going to dump it into a friend's machine with fcp and output it in a form i can use. (hopefully i will never have to use a panasonic camera again. not a good experience...)
it would also seem that the new fcp X won't read P2 files either. another blow to the new version...


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

It seems there are some converters and players out there for which I have no experience with, but a Google search on 'Mac MXF file extension' and 'Mac MXF file extension free converter' certainly lists some options.

Just a thought...


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

the only ones i found all had free trials, but none were free outright. i am guessing that panasonic (if not the others) has some proprietary technology that they sell.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Never heard of that file type before.

Try Handbrake. It is not a player but a file converter. Best one there is for the mac and FREE. 

HandBrake

See if it can help you out or not.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

boukman2 said:


> it would also seem that the new fcp X won't read P2 files either. another blow to the new version...


Not true. I just used my HVX-200 on a shoot last week and edited with the new FCP X. It imported my P2 footage just fine (use the "log and transfer" menu option). FCP X kinda blows. But it works. 

P2 video data is not just mxf files. There is a whole directory structure that must be maintained. Audio is in separate files, and there is an information file ( with in/out, timecode, etc) that needs to be present. Without the whole structure, the P2 mxf files don't really work.

A7


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

glad to hear i am wrong about fcp X. i have been thinking about getting it anyhoo... 
and to digikid, sorry, handbrake, in spite of its many excellent qualities, doesn't like mfx.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

boukman2 said:


> it would also seem that the new fcp X won't read P2 files either. another blow to the new version...


Unlike most other file based formats you have to choose Import From Camera instead of Import Files like you would with rewrapped XDCam, H.264 files, etc.

EDIT: 7000.


----------



## jonnerkass (Sep 29, 2013)

Digikid said:


> Never heard of that file type before.
> 
> Try Handbrake. It is not a player but a file converter. Best one there is for the mac and FREE.
> 
> ...


Yes, Handbrake is a great software for converting MXF to Mov for quicktime， but the output MOV video is not supported by FCP.


----------



## pdeatteirl (Apr 25, 2014)

I just know a free MXF Player named *Faasoft Video Converter*. Drag and drop MXF files to the program, and you'll enjoy the files then.

It also supports converting MXF files but it's not free. There is also a guide "*MXF Player and Converter*" on the site.


----------

